# GLbic6 pour stdin.h etc.



## iSnOoPy (12 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir,

Je dois compiler un code C tout simple utilisant les includes suivant :

#include<stdio.h>
#include<stdlib.h>
#include<unistd.h>
#include<sys/signal.h>

J'ai installé GCC 4 par le DVD de tiger. Ensuite je vais pour compiler et j'obtient ceci :

exo4.c:1:18: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
exo4.c:2:19: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
exo4.c:3:19: error: unistd.h: No such file or directory
exo4.c:4:23: error: sys/signal.h: No such file or directory

Je tente depuis 2 jours de trouver quel paquet installer via Fink ... je suis à la recherche des " libc " contenant ces .h , d'après ce que j'ai compris on en est a la version 2 : glibc-2 

Enfin le gros problème c'est que via fink : *apt-cache search libc* et *fink list libc* il n'y aucun paquet :/ Même après un fink upgrade/update

Je suis sous 10.4.8 sur un MacBook 1.

Quelqu'un à t'il la solution ? Je me souviens que sur mon ancien iBook je n'avais pas de pb pr compiler du C :/ 

Merci beaucoup à tous ceux qui pourront m'aider.


----------



## clampin (12 Décembre 2006)

iSnOoPy a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je dois compiler un code C tout simple utilisant les includes suivant :
> 
> ...



Est-tu sur d'avoir installé les devtools complète ?


----------



## iSnOoPy (12 Décembre 2006)

clampin a dit:


> Est-tu sur d'avoir installé les devtools complète ?




J'ai parcouru le menu XCode ( version DVD ) et installé ce qui me semblais utile,je n'ai rien vu d'explicite pour des bibliotheques C :

- Developer Tools Software ( installé )
- GCC 4 ( installé )
- GCC 3.3 ( installé )

+ Software Developement Kits ( rien de ce qui suit ne m'interresse à première vu )
- Mac OS X sdk ?
- BSD sdk ?
- x11 sdk ?
- Quicktime dsk ?
- OpenGL dsk ?
- Webkit ?
- Bluetooth ?
- Firewire ?

+ Java 1.4 non installé

- dev Doc non installé
- dev example non installé

+ WebObject non installé

+ Cross Dev non installé

- CHUD Tools non installé 

Donc quel outils me suffirait il d'installer pour récupérer ces quelques biblioteques ?


----------



## ntx (12 Décembre 2006)

iSnOoPy a dit:


> Donc quel outils me suffirait il d'installer pour récupérer ces quelques biblioteques ?


BSD sdk ?
Mac OSX sdk ?

Et va voir dans /usr/include et /usr/local/include ce qui s'y trouve et ce qui ne s'y trouve pas.


----------



## iSnOoPy (13 Décembre 2006)

ntx a dit:


> Et va voir dans /usr/include et /usr/local/include ce qui s'y trouve et ce qui ne s'y trouve pas.



Voici ce qui s'y trouve :


```
isnoopy:~ snoop$ ls /Volumes/HD/usr/local/
php5
isnoopy:~ snoop$ ls /usr/include/
gcc
isnoopy:~ snoop$
```

mon system est sur un premier HD, mon dossier user est sur une autre partition.
C'est grave docteur ? J'ai pas grand chose dedans


----------



## iSnOoPy (13 Décembre 2006)

Ok, j'ai pris la derni&#233;re version de xCode, j'ai fait la maj du dev tools software, l'install de BSD sdk et Mac OS X sdk.

Les lid sont apparues ds /etc/include !!!! Enfin pret d'1go d'install pour quelques malheureuses bibliotheques :/

Merci beaucoup pour les indications, bonne continuation


----------



## ntx (13 Décembre 2006)

Dans le Go, la très grande partie est la doc d'Apple. Tu peux la virer, elle est dispo en ligne de toute manière.


----------



## tatouille (17 Décembre 2006)

iSnOoPy a dit:


> Ok, j'ai pris la derni&#233;re version de xCode, j'ai fait la maj du dev tools software, l'install de BSD sdk et Mac OS X sdk.
> 
> Les lid sont apparues ds /etc/include !!!! Enfin pret d'1go d'install pour quelques malheureuses bibliotheques :/
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour les indications, bonne continuation



ce ne sont pas des malheureuses lib ... tu as deja 250 mG pour /usr/include
1go c'est ridicule en 2006 

les SDK sont les SDK elles contiennent les devels

et chercher la libc sous Darwin revient a chercher ton noyeau ...


----------

